# Jonsered 2050 Turbo ??



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2007)

Any info on these???




http://cgi.ebay.com/Jonsered-2050-T...ryZ20538QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



.


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 28, 2007)

There is a tidbit of info here.


----------



## HiOctane (Nov 28, 2007)

I would stay away from the 2050.Because they have crank bearings in plastic cages that got deformed by heat in a short time causing air leak.I doubt this saw have an leak by the intake gasket like the seller says.More likely by those plastic cages or by the intake rubber.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 28, 2007)

Just that cuttin sent me the same link to a bunch a day or so ago too.

Get'em 04 they are all yours.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2007)

I was just wondering if it was the same as the 350 Husky....






Not interested 
.


----------



## HiOctane (Nov 28, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I was just wondering if it was the same as the 350 Husky....
> 
> Its not exactly the same cage but still in plastic too.And on the 350,the case is plastic also.So if you are serious a bit about cutting,buy instead a 2152 Jon or a 353 Husky,youll get a"pro" saw with metal case and a ,much better construction design.A bit more expensive,but you get a lotta better saw.


----------



## cuttinscott (Nov 28, 2007)

HiOctane said:


> 04ultra said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering if it was the same as the 350 Husky....
> ...


----------



## PES+ (Nov 28, 2007)

It's more the Red and Black Husky 49 which was rather problematic as well


----------



## HiOctane (Nov 28, 2007)

cuttinscott said:


> HiOctane said:
> 
> 
> > I think his Dolmar PS5100's fit that bill just fine LOL
> ...


----------



## cuttinscott (Nov 28, 2007)

HiOctane said:


> I would stay away from the 2050.Because they have crank bearings in plastic cages that got deformed by heat in a short time causing air leak.I doubt this saw have an leak by the intake gasket like the seller says.More likely by those plastic cages or by the intake rubber.



"Seller says" When I got it in trade it was leaking air I sprayed the intake and it settled down so when I said the intake is leaking that is what I meant! This saw has LOW HOURS on its second bar and probably third chain. It says alot when you elux nuts get so damn picky over you models. I treat all DOLMARS the same cause Dolmar builds all pro saws not happy homeowner grade, farmer grade, semipro grade and pro grade saws. 

Scott


----------



## PES+ (Nov 28, 2007)

cuttinscott said:


> "Seller says" When I got it in trade it was leaking air I sprayed the intake and it settled down so when I said the intake is leaking that is what I meant! This saw has LOW HOURS on its second bar and probably third chain. It says alot when you elux nuts get so damn picky over you models. I treat all DOLMARS the same cause Dolmar builds all pro saws not happy homeowner grade, farmer grade, semipro grade and pro grade saws.
> 
> Scott



Now with HAPPY START

all pro..... 

Now THAT'S funny

http://www.dolmarpowerproducts.com/site/managed/html/produkt/4089/PS-34


----------



## HiOctane (Nov 28, 2007)

cuttinscott said:


> "Seller says" When I got it in trade it was leaking air I sprayed the intake and it settled down so when I said the intake is leaking that is what I meant! This saw has LOW HOURS on its second bar and probably third chain. It says alot when you elux nuts get so damn picky over you models. I treat all DOLMARS the same cause Dolmar builds all pro saws not happy homeowner grade, farmer grade, semipro grade and pro grade saws.
> 
> Scott


The seller says"probably intake gaskets".As you probably know,they rarely leak there unless the screw threads in the plastic flange are stripped,and i dont consider the rubber flange a gasket.And you are damn right ,elux sells crap in the homeowner category like other manufacturers.You are blessed if Dolmar covers only the pro models.Because the cheapo category are usually a pity to work on in any brands.One more thing,i didnt intend to offense anybody by my answer at the first post,i think what i said was the truth,or at least thats what im thinking.


----------



## PES+ (Nov 28, 2007)

I am just teasing you Scott

But do be thankful Dolmar does not require you to stock PS34s


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 28, 2007)

HiOctane said:


> 04ultra said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering if it was the same as the 350 Husky.....
> ...




The 2050 is basically the same saw as the Husky 49 and Partner 490/510.

The 350/2150 was a totally new design when they appeared.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The 2050 is basically the same saw as the Husky 49 and Partner 490/510.
> 
> The 350/2150 was a totally new design when they appeared.





THX that was what I was wondering from the start.........





.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 28, 2007)

04ultra said:


> THX that was what I was wondering from the start.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention, the engines do _not_ interchange, as the newer ones have .5mm more stroke, .7cc more (the newest EPA 350s is yet another story, wider bore as well).


----------



## Dennbb (Jan 2, 2019)

HiOctane said:


> I would stay away from the 2050.Because they have crank bearings in plastic cages that got deformed by heat in a short time causing air leak.I doubt this saw have an leak by the intake gasket like the seller says.More likely by those plastic cages or by the intake rubber.


----------



## Dennbb (Jan 2, 2019)

Old post but simply not true. The cages' main function is lubrication. The ball bearings are not air tight. If no air could enter, no oil could enter. What keeps air from entering or leaving the crankcase on the saw are seals, or sealing rings. The cause of air leaks at the bearings is the seals are worn or the bearings are worn causing play in the crankshaft .


----------



## Doctorcc (Jun 6, 2019)

Dennbb said:


> Old post but simply not true. The cages' main function is lubrication. The ball bearings are not air tight. If no air could enter, no oil could enter. What keeps air from entering or leaving the crankcase on the saw are seals, or sealing rings. The cause of air leaks at the bearings is the seals are worn or the bearings are worn causing play in the crankshaft .


Very interesting. All this talk on these Plastic Crank case sealed units as suffering air leaks had me confused. I own 2 2050's & love them to death. Both 97's & my only gripe is there is no oiler adjustment grrrr, as with the similar earlier plastic Huskies. They rev hard for old saws (now 22 years old) but have noticed they get hot when worked a bit. I also prefer the narrower blade & thinner width chain set up for hardwood (we have very hard wood down here in Aus. Gums etc that are hard on saws if not green) unlike the much thicker set up on my Husky Special 45. On that point. I replaced the carb on the 45 & still it won't rev up. Same as before replacement? Not responding to tuning either? Air leak somewhere? 

Also, glad I read up on the problematic 79' J'Red 510SP. I was just about to purchase one with on/off switch broken to fix. Thought they were good saws until I read the cons on this site


----------



## JBCattle (Feb 19, 2021)

Just an update on this old thread based on a 2050 I rebuilt today, I second the leaky base seal/cages observation. This saw died due to leaning out and sucking in air at the base. It had sawdust and grease in places where the bottom should have been completely sealed. The bottom seal failed, not the bearing seals. I put it together with Silicon added, but I'd probably avoid a 2050 if I was after a durable saw.


----------

